# Cleaning between pads?



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I'd pay my vet a visit if I were you, if you haven't already. Especially if it's a constant odor even after cleaning, and the limping is another red flag to me as well. 

When I clean Maverick's pads I usually take a small bin and fill it up with water and clean each of his paws like that. If I'm not looking for a real mess, or we visit an area that didn't have much mud or loose dirt, I just use a baby water or a towel with a bit of water on it. 

Also make sure the hair on under his pads isn't too long. I trim Maverick's every weekend and they are much easier to clean. They also give him alot more traction on our hardwood floor.


----------

